# Gander Mountain introduces new meat grinders.......



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 1, 2012)

A style similar to Cabela's grinders.

Gander seems to put their stuff on sale frequently, I'm interested to see what the sale price on these will be.








http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Motor&i=691501&str=meat+grinders&merchID=4005

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Motor&i=694480&str=meat+grinders&merchID=4005

~Martin


----------



## rexlan (Nov 2, 2012)

I bought their #12 guide series a month ago and it was junk.  Sent it back for a refund.  Motor made funny noise and the disk were weird sizes.  Would need to buy all new disks to get the correct sizes.

I also bought the cuber attachment ... junk as well.  I had a good Hobart cuber in Alaska and thought they were all the same design ... not the case at all.  The cubers that LEM, GM sell use a knife and simply cut the meat on both sides about 2/3 the way through.  A real cuber has pointed and curved wheels that puncture the meat then tear it and knit the two sides together.  That is what you see in the stores.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 2, 2012)

Interesting, I'm sure they'll be on sale for the holidays. I have an LEM #8 SS 1/3 hp and the plate sizes for it are 3/16" and 3/8", which work fine for us because we like the coarser grind.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, interesting, we'll see what the reviews look like.

Most grinders come with just the 3/16" and 3/8" plates anymore, even the manual grinders.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Nov 16, 2012)

Any more info on these? The #12 3/4 hp are going on sale for $269.99 on black Friday...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 16, 2012)

Well. one of the first 2 reviews certainly isn't very encouraging.

~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Nov 16, 2012)

I see that now. I guess the search continues... I just noticed the Cabelas commercial grinders will be on sale black Friday but they were cheaper during the sale that just ended than they will be then... I'm having a hard time deciding what grinder to get. I don't want to buy one only to wish I would have gotten something else. Only wanna do it once lol...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats why i went with the Cabelas grinder. When i worked at Cabelas we sold grinders like crazy.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 16, 2012)

nepas said:


> Thats why i went with the Cabelas grinder. When i worked at Cabelas we sold grinders like crazy.


It's pretty much come down to that or one from LEM...


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

rexlan said:


> I bought their #12 guide series a month ago and it was junk.  Sent it back for a refund.  Motor made funny noise and the disk were weird sizes.  Would need to buy all new disks to get the correct sizes.
> 
> I also bought the cuber attachment ... junk as well.  I had a good Hobart cuber in Alaska and thought they were all the same design ... not the case at all.  The cubers that LEM, GM sell use a knife and simply cut the meat on both sides about 2/3 the way through.  A real cuber has pointed and curved wheels that puncture the meat then tear it and knit the two sides together.  That is what you see in the stores.


Was it a hand crank unit or did it run off a grinder or motor of some sort?


----------



## rexlan (Nov 29, 2012)

A Hobart cuber cost about $1,600 and I'll tell you for sure it had it's own motor ...


----------

